# Washer/Dryer



## Jules (May 23, 2021)

On House Hunters International there’s often a washer/dryer.  Sometimes there’s just a washer and they look about the same size.  Can anyone who lives in or has lived in Europe who has one of these combination machines explain how it works.  

It seems perfect for a small space in an small space in NA. I’ve never seen them advertised.


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2021)

Anyone that wants to comment on washers & dryers in general can too.  I regret buying the front loader with electronic controls.


----------



## terry123 (May 24, 2021)

My sister regrets the front loader she bought also.  Too much electronics she said.  The last one I bought is a top loader.  It has several options but I just want it to wash clothes.  I do like the fact that it adjusts the water used to the amount of clothes I put in.  I don't have to figure it out.


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2021)

Jules said:


> On House Hunters International there’s often a washer/dryer.  Sometimes there’s just a washer and they look about the same size.  Can anyone who lives in or has lived in Europe who has one of these combination machines explain how it works.
> 
> It seems perfect for a small space in an small space in NA. I’ve never seen them advertised.


I can't explain the mechanics of them but I do know friends who have them, and two things prevent me from buying one.. and that is that apparently the dryer can take anything up to 2 hours to dry items..and secondly and more importantly the dryer can't work independently of the washer,so if the washer breaks down the dryer is useless..


----------



## katlupe (May 24, 2021)

They aren't really that new. My previous in-laws had one in their home that was new when they moved there in the fifties. Their washer/dryer combo was a turquoise color. It was in the kitchen built into the cupboards under the counter. I washed my laundry in it and I don't remember it taking a long time. Now I don't remember them having a dishwasher but maybe they did. But I definitely remember this because I thought it was unusual.


----------



## Jules (May 24, 2021)

@hollydolly They’re so common in the International House Hunting shows that I thought they were really common.  Guess not.  I like the idea for a small place, too bad they’re not efficient.  

In Australia I loved the compact Bosch set except the dryer took forever.  Maybe it wasn’t vented.


----------



## jujube (May 24, 2021)

They're very popular in RV's as they don't take up as much space as two appliances.  Depending on the model, they can take a bit-to-a-lot more time to finish a complete cycle of wash/dry.  And, of course, you can't have something washing at the same time as drying.  They also have a lower capacity.  

As for regular-sized washers, I can't WAIT for my washer to die.  Unfortunately, it's only two years old so that's going to be a while.  I just want one of those "old-fashioned" top loaders that lets *ME* decide the water level.  My washer insists that it knows better than me what I want.  I can put three bras and a hanky in the washer and it insists on giving me a full load of water.   But let me put four pairs of jeans in there and hit "auto-select" and it wants to wash them in six inches of water.  Those are my only choices, deep water and auto-select.  Also, I can't fill up the tub to soak something and raise the lid or stop the cycle for more than a couple of minutes without the machine draining.  I have to reach back behind the machine and unplug it if I want to soak a load for a while.

The guy we bought the house from had just bought this one.  I would have never picked this particular model out.  I liked my old one back at the other house, which we left behind.  It didn't think it was smarter than I was.


----------



## JustBonee (May 24, 2021)

I had some kind of weird washer/dryer combo at our college apartment when we were first married - early 1960's.
It worked okay as I remember,  for a while,  until washer acted up and then it wouldn't dry like it should.


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> I had some kind of weird washer/dryer combo at our college apartment when we were first married - early 1960's.
> It worked okay as I remember,  for a while,  until washer acted up and then it wouldn't dry like it should.


I remember having one of those.... using wooden tongs to lift out heavy wet washing from the tumble drier.. *ugh* 

ETA,... also it danced across the kitchen floor..better than Fred Astaire


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2021)

@Jules https://www.cleancult.com/blog/pros-and-cons-of-a-washer-dryer-combo/


----------



## Jules (May 24, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> @Jules https://www.cleancult.com/blog/pros-and-cons-of-a-washer-dryer-combo/


Thanks.  That was a good explanation.  I won’t be looking for one.  

Just remembered a small washer dryer set I had over 40 years ago.  (I have to think in terms of the age of my children.)

The washer was similar to the one Bonnie posted.  The dryer was small and ran on 110, no venting.  I hated them then but that dryer would be totally tolerable if I lived in a small space now.


----------



## Jules (May 24, 2021)

jujube said:


> As for regular-sized washers, I can't WAIT for my washer to die. Unfortunately, it's only two years old so that's going to be a while. I just want one of those "old-fashioned" top loaders that lets *ME* decide the water level. My washer insists that it knows better than me what I want. I can put three bras and a hanky in the washer and it insists on giving me a full load of water. But let me put four pairs of jeans in there and hit "auto-select" and it wants to wash them in six inches of water. Those are my only choices, deep water and auto-select. Also, I can't fill up the tub to soak something and raise the lid or stop the cycle for more than a couple of minutes without the machine draining. I have to reach back behind the machine and unplug it if I want to soak a load for a while.


You read my mind.  I could have written that.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 24, 2021)

I miss my old top-loading washing machine and electric tumble dryer something awful.

My old washing machine and dryer were 35-40 years of age and came with our home, but wow, what great service they provided me as a busy mother and homemaker. JuJube's, post rang a bell with me, in that I remember being able to select the fill level manually, so if a few pairs of panties, a couple of bras, and a bath towel needed done by themselves, I could do that, and knowing tat a full washer-load of water wasn't being used made doing smaller personal loads justifiable.

With the old style top-loading washing machines, I loved being able to use the washing machine as an additional dirty laundry basket when the plastic laundry baskets were full. I'd tell everyone, _whoever has whites or after you're done having a bath/shower, put your undies, towels, and whites into the washing machine, I'm going to run a load later._

When my kids were babies I used old-fashioned cloth diapers and rubber pants, and being able to tip the big plastic diaper pail and pour the contents of the pail out into my top-loading washing machine was a dream. Once the diaper pail was emptied, I'd set the dial to a quick spin cycle (a minute or two was all that was needed) to spin any last remaining wetness out of the dirty diapers, then I'd set the dial to a full wash cycle, set the water temp to hot, add a little detergent, close the lid, and push in the dial. I could select all cycles manually, tailoring water level, temperature, you name it to what I felt was needed.  

I do think the old agitator versions of the top-loaders were harder on clothes, but if I'm not mistaken, the new modern top-loading washing machines come with the option of no agitator, which to me is king. More room for bulkier loads, minus the wear-and-tear that agitators put clothes and washable through.

When my old set was nearing it's final stage, I couldn't wait to see something new, and silly me, I bought into today's modern front-loading idea. I won't say that I'm disappointed in my purchase, because the set really gets the job done, and with my washing machine being a larger, high-capacity version, I can do everything... pillows, bulky loads, duvets, you name it, and that in itself is a blessing, but I'm limited as to manual settings. Everything is pre-programmed... water temp settings, fill level (full or empty), not ideal in my world as a fulltime homemaker. 

If ever this set needs replacing, there's not a doubt in my mind that I'll be going back to a traditional top-loading washing machine set. Top-loading washing machines are all that I remember and all that I ever used in my day, aside from helping my mom wash laundry in her old wringer washing machine, and on the rare occasion when I had to visit the Laundromat and use one of their industrial washing machines and dryers which were front-loading.

One thing I do want to add related to my new washer and dryer set, I have a feature on the dryer that allows me to quick-dry. On the quick-dry setting, I can knock the time limit down to 10 minutes, and the dryer automatically adjusts the heat output to high, but over and above that, give me back my old-fashioned top-loading washing machine and dryer set.


----------



## Remy (May 24, 2021)

terry123 said:


> My sister regrets the front loader she bought also.  Too much electronics she said.  The last one I bought is a top loader.  It has several options but I just want it to wash clothes.  I do like the fact that it adjusts the water used to the amount of clothes I put in.  I don't have to figure it out.


I've wondered about those machines that automatically adjust. It seems they all do now. I wonder if they use more water than needed.

My apartment has a stacking washer/dryer unit. It's on the smaller side. It has a lot of water filling increments and I watch it until I feel it's enough and then stop the filling. I'm a water miser.


----------



## Nathan (May 24, 2021)

Jules said:


> Anyone that wants to comment on washers & dryers in general can too.  I regret buying the front loader with electronic controls.


Front loader washers may be _pretty_, but they are:
A. More expensive than top-loaders
B.More expensive to _use_
C. More prone to maintenance problems
D. Tend to get moldy
From a blog:


> All front loaders are high-efficiency, using less water overall (and thus less hot water during hot cycles).    Blog


Well O.K., if they say-so, but I used to work on commercial front loaders and didn't find that to be the case.

About the stack units:   I know nothing about them, but in general I've found dual purpose machines to be lacking, in some manner.   But, if you have limited space then stack units would fill the bill.


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2021)

This was the only top loader my mum ever had....


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 24, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Front loader washers may be _pretty_, but they are:
> A. More expensive than top-loaders
> B.More expensive to _use_
> C. More prone to maintenance problems
> ...


One thing I can say about the old washing machine and dryers, they were quick and cheap to fix.

I had a load of washing in the electric tumble dryer one day (my old set), and BANG, it sounded like a mini explosion. When I went downstairs to check up on what it was that made the loud bang, the dryer was off, and in the back was a large black electrical stain/burn on the back panel.

Called the repair guy, he pulled the dryer out, snipped the ends of the wires fresh, screwed the wires back in place, and was in and out in about 20 minutes.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 24, 2021)

Jules said:


> Thanks.  That was a good explanation.  I won’t be looking for one.
> 
> Just remembered a small washer dryer set I had over 40 years ago.  (I have to think in terms of the age of my children.)
> 
> The washer was similar to the one Bonnie posted.  The dryer was small and ran on 110, no venting.  I hated them then but that dryer would be totally tolerable if I lived in a small space now.


Jules, were old-fashioned cloth diapers and rubber pants the order of the day in your home, too, back in the day?


----------



## Don M. (May 24, 2021)

When buying a new washer/dryer...or any home appliance...Simpler is Better, IMO.  All this "Gee Whiz" electronic controls, etc., stuff just adds to the chances of it breaking down, and costing a fortune to fix.  Far better to have a knob and pushbutton, which are easy and economical to replace than a "control panel" which can cost almost as much as a new appliance.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 24, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Front loader washers may be _pretty_, but they are:
> A. More expensive than top-loaders
> B.More expensive to _use_
> C. More prone to maintenance problems
> ...


That would be my take on them, Nathan.

Just seems to me a good portion of the efficiency and performance would be lost in a combined unit.


----------



## Jules (May 24, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Jules, were old-fashioned cloth diapers and rubber pants the order of the day in your home, too, back in the day?


They were. There really wasn’t a choice. If I had an option, not sure what I’d choose now.


----------



## Jules (May 24, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Far better to have a knob and pushbutton, which are easy and economical to replace than a "control panel" which can cost almost as much as a new appliance.


Not sure when I can last remember seeing any. Has anyone else?


----------



## Nathan (May 24, 2021)

Jules said:


> Not sure when I can last remember seeing any. Has anyone else?


My washer & dryer, bought separately in the last 4 years.


----------



## AprilSun (May 24, 2021)

jujube said:


> I just want one of those "old-fashioned" top loaders that lets *ME* decide the water level.  My washer insists that it knows better than me what I want.  I can put three bras and a hanky in the washer and it insists on giving me a full load of water.   But let me put four pairs of jeans in there and hit "auto-select" and it wants to wash them in six inches of water.



jujube, your comments sound like mine were a few years ago. I had to buy a new washer and this is exactly what mine did. I HATED IT so much that I returned it and purchased a refurbished one that lets ME decide how much water I need.

Now, my repair man has been here for another appliance and he said my refurbished is a good washer. I will keep patching it as long as I can.


----------



## Jeweltea (May 24, 2021)

I bought a Speed Queen washer when my old washer died a few years ago. It is a simple top-loading one with old fashioned knobs (not electronic). They also make commercial washers so they are heavy duty. It is built in the U.S. I don't remember what the warranty is, but they say they are designed to last 25 years.


----------



## Jules (May 24, 2021)

@Nathan. What brand are they?


----------



## jujube (May 24, 2021)

40 years ago, I actually replaced the belt on my dryer all by myself.  I think it cost me about $3 for the belt and a lot of cussing.  Imagine being able to do that with one of the new fancy ones?

One great feature the washer I had years and years ago had was the "fast wash" feature. Throw one item in, hit "fast wash" and the whole cycle was over in 5 minutes on low water. Perfect for when you have your heart set on wearing an outfit and remembering it is still in the dirty laundry basket.  Now I'm waiting for "microwave" drying.......


----------



## terry123 (May 24, 2021)

So far my washer is only using the amount of water needed for my loads.  I love that even though we don't pay for water here in my condo complex.  We do pay but its included in our monthly maintenance fee.


----------



## Don M. (May 24, 2021)

I was watching a commercial on TV this evening, and they were showing a washer/dryer that can be controlled from a Smart Phone.  Wow...does it also go over to the laundry bin and load the washer for you???  Some of this technology is approaching ridiculous.


----------



## Nathan (May 24, 2021)

Jules said:


> @Nathan. What brand are they?


The washer is a GE and the Dryer is a Whirlpool.


----------



## Jules (May 24, 2021)

Nathan said:


> The washer is a GE and the Dryer is a Whirlpool.


Thanks. I’ll keep that in mind when I have to do a replacement.


----------



## Nathan (May 25, 2021)

Jules said:


> I regret buying the front loader with electronic controls.


Electronic controls(if done right) can be an asset, but all too often the programming is *deficient*, in that they failed to make it intuitive and user friendly.  
Off topic:   my 2019 Toyota Tacoma truck actually has more onboard computers and electronics than the space Shuttle.    

With electronics- either works really great, or not at all.


----------



## StarSong (May 26, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Electronic controls(if done right) can be an asset, but all too often the programming is *deficient*, in that they failed to make it intuitive and user friendly.
> Off topic:   my 2019 Toyota Tacoma truck actually has more onboard computers and electronics than the space Shuttle.
> 
> With electronics- either works really great, or not at all.


I replaced my electronic controlled washing machine with my parents-in-law's older non-electronic machine when she passed and he moved to assisted living about four years ago.  So glad to have done so!  

My 2018 RAV4 hybrid has all the whiz-bang electronic screens, which I find to be a mixed blessing. Yes, they provide a lot of information, but they can be extremely distracting from the task at hand. I do like the safety features though. 

The back up camera isn't nearly as helpful as I'd expected. Old habits die hard, I guess. I drove vans for years and learned to rely on my side mirrors. I glance at the backup camera screen but use my mirrors more.


----------



## RadishRose (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Jules (May 26, 2021)

Steam is the one new feature on dryers that would interest me.  Perhaps this is as hyped as front loaders & HE washers when they were new.


----------

